# Gel vs Bead



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance but when we talk about Gel or Beads, is the gel a solid mass and the beads the crystals that you add water to and expand? Like the Humistat tubes, etc? I'm still new, but I just read the post about $1k of gars destroyed by gel and I don't want to have that happen. Thanks. -JD


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Get the beads. That $1,000 loser was me.


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh man, I'm soooo so sorry to hear about that. That's indescribable. I'm not sure if I could stop from climbing the tower if that went down in my abode. Condolences, man. -JD


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

"Gel" can be many different brands that are one of two different media, one is polyacrylamide, the other is silica gel. Neither of these are really "gels" in the traditional sense of the word but rather crystals which hold moisture. Gels are not generally hygroscopic (they will only exude moisture, not absorb it), so they can only serve to add humidity to your humidor. 

"Beads" generally refer to small round beads generally sold by Heartfelt that are made of a special blend of salts that will both release moisture to increase humidity, and absorb excess moisture to decrease humidity when it gets too high. Heartfelt beads come in 60, 65, or 70% RH, and are fairly expensive, but they are most cost effective to buy by the pound, around $40 shipped (enough for a 150 quart coolerdor).

If you have the money, buy the beads! They are "set it and forget it" easy, you just check on them once and a while, if they look too white, give them a spray with distilled water and that's it. If you don't have the money for beads, I still wouldn't generally advise the gel, instead suggesting to save money until you can buy beads and use a standard foam bar or disk humidifier until you can afford them.


----------



## Vindi (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm switching from gel to beads. I've had the gel leak out and drip onto my smokes. I'm taking the gel out of the plastic holder and replacing with beads in a bag.


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ws/268485-over-1-000-my-cigars-destroyed.html


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Beads have proven themselves to be reliable and pretty much idiot proof unless my ex-wife was using them but I digress here. There is a ton of information on how effective beads are for keeping our cigars at the right RH and to trust other means can have devestating results as we know. If you can't afford beads in the first place can you afford to have your whole stash wiped out?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been using Drymist tubes. Had humidity fluctuations all winter. Just ordered Heartfelt beads, do it right the first time. I have spent more on Drymist tubes then I would have on beads.
Heartfelt Industries | Cigar Humidification | Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads | Quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## IanLudwig (Apr 6, 2010)

I just received my new humidor and opted for the Heartfelt Beads. Everything I read on here points to them as being one of the best (if not the best) route.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

For desktop humidors, nothing could be easier than the new plastic tubes filled with beads that Heartfelt sells. I recently received mine, and my humis are at a steady 65%. Customer service is first rate also.
It cost around $50 for 3 tubes for my 3 humis, but I think it's worth it. The beads last forever.


----------



## Gotalite.net (Nov 14, 2009)

I have two diamond crown humidifiers with reservoirs for my 200+ count. When I was using both, even with a 4oz jar of Xicar gel, my humidity was too high. I have taken one of the humidifiers out, and now I have it stable. 

The point of the is I have also bought two 1oz tube containers from heartfelt, and have tried it out in another humidor I have. At first the humidity was a little high, but soon stabilized. I have only read good things about the beads, and would recommend them, after trying out ... well all other possible methods, I have deciced to stick with the beads.


----------

